# Kentucky State Patrol Killed September 14



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

KSP Trooper Killed In Shooting, KSP Actively Seeking Suspect 
(Eddyville, KY)- The Kentucky State Police is currently seeking a suspect in the shooting death of a KSP Trooper. 
On Sunday, September 13, 2015 at approximately 10:20 P.M CST, Trooper Joseph Cameron Ponder conducted a traffic stop on Interstate 24 around the 58 mile marker westbound. After making contact with the driver, the vehicle fled from the stop. A pursuit ensued with the suspect stopping abruptly around the 49 mile marker, causing the front of Trooper Ponder&#8217;s police cruiser to make contact with the rear of the suspect vehicle. At this time, the driver of the suspect vehicle fired several shots into the police cruiser striking the hood, windshield and Trooper Ponder multiple times. The suspect fled the scene on foot. 
Trooper Ponder was transported via ambulance to the Caldwell Medical Center in Princeton, KY where he succumbed to his injuries at 11:41 P.M. CST. 
The suspect has been identified as Joseph Thomas Johnson-Shanks, 25, of Missouri. He is described as a black male approximately 5&#8217;5&#8221;, 140 pounds, brown eyes and black hair. He was last seen wearing dark clothing. If anyone makes contact with the suspect, dial 911. He should be considered armed and dangerous. 
Trooper Ponder, 31, was a native of Rineyville, KY. Upon graduation from the KSP Training Academy in January 2015, he was stationed at Post 1, Mayfield and assigned to Trigg County. 
The investigation is continuing by the KSP. Multiple agencies are assisting with the investigation. Release on: September. 14, 2015 
Contact: Trooper First Class Jay Thomas Post 1 Public Affairs Officer Ph: (270) 356-6264 
https://www.facebook.com/Kentucky-State-Police-103979825675/timeline/
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/09/1...shot-and-killed-after-car-chase/?intcmp=hpbt1



The suspect took off off and the suddenly stopping causing the trooper to rear end his vehicle. Troopers airbags went off, stunning him and blinding him and making him an easy kill. The trooper was a young man fresh out of the academy This is very senseless and so sad.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

They'll get him and I couldn't care less what they do to him. Hopefully he will be well ventilated while tied to a tree.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

He certainly had no mercy for the young State Trooper. He fired his gun shots into the hood of the car, the windshield and into the body of the young man himself. 

All for a traffic stop. I hope he fries like a pig in a blanket.
Police Lives Matter!


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Suspect captured, per local govt sources WSMV-TV, Nashville retweeted Kevin Trager &#8207;@KevinWSMV 10m10 minutes ago
#BREAKING according to Lyon county judge executive suspect Joseph Johnson Shanks has been caught @WSMV

I hope this is considered a hate crime. It should be.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

I saw on another site that someone researched the suspect and he only has a couple crimes in his record. One for possession of pot and another for destruction of property. He sure went big time with this. One has to wonder how much the Black Lives Matter rhetoric influenced him to go this far.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Just to be clear, Joseph Johnson Shanks is being linked to Black Lives Matter simply because he is black? 

_If_ he did indeed kill Officer Joseph Ponder he should be held accountable for his actions.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> Just to be clear, Joseph Johnson Shanks is being linked to Black Lives Matter simply because he is black?
> 
> _If_ he did indeed kill Officer Joseph Ponder he should be held accountable for his actions.


Agreed, this gentleman is entitled to a fair trial by a jury of his peers before they take him to the nearest tall tree and lengthen him.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Just to be clear, Joseph Johnson Shanks is being linked to Black Lives Matter simply because he is black?
> 
> _If_ he did indeed kill Officer Joseph Ponder he should be held accountable for his actions.


What's this "if" you speak of? The cop rear ended his car after he slammed on his brakes and the cop was shot multiple times as well as his vehicle being shot up. Are you saying this might have been suicide? And, yes, if this freak shows animosity to police it is reasonable to believe he may have been influenced by the BLM hatred. I'll wager the murderer was not too bright to begin with and those who support the BLM ALL fall into that category.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

poppy said:


> What's this "if" you speak of? The cop rear ended his car after he slammed on his brakes and the cop was shot multiple times as well as his vehicle being shot up. Are you saying this might have been suicide? And, yes, if this freak shows animosity to police it is reasonable to believe he may have been influenced by the BLM hatred. I'll wager the murderer was not too bright to begin with and those who support the BLM ALL fall into that category.


The "if" is there always. for example there are at least three men in Nashville that fit this guys description.... its entirely possible the man they have in custody is not the man that did the shooting. That why we have courts, judges, attorneys, and jurys to sort things out prior to an execution.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

poppy said:


> What's this "if" you speak of? The cop rear ended his car after he slammed on his brakes and the cop was shot multiple times as well as his vehicle being shot up. Are you saying this might have been suicide? And, yes, if this freak shows animosity to police it is reasonable to believe he may have been influenced by the BLM hatred. I'll wager the murderer was not too bright to begin with and those who support the BLM ALL fall into that category.


Oh. I didn't realize that Mr. Shanks has already been tried? What about his rights as an American citizen? Are you trying to take them away because of his color?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

*If *he did indeed kill Officer Joseph Ponder he should be held accountable for his actions?:stars:



This undated photo provided by the Kentucky State Police shows Trooper Joseph Cameron Ponder. Ponder, who had been on the force less than a year was killed, late Sunday, Sept. 13, 2015, in a shooting during a car chase on Interstate 24, in Kentucky. Authorities are searching for the suspect. (Courtesy of the Kentucky State Police via AP)

















identified as 25-year-old Joseph Thomas Johnson-Shanks of Missouri. He was described as a black male who's about 5 feet, 5 inches tall and weighing about 140 pounds.



Ponder had graduated from the Kentucky State Police training academy in January and was stationed at the state police post in Mayfield, the news release said.
State police said numerous law enforcement agencies, as well as helicopters and dogs were being used to help with search efforts in the rural, wooded area that has homes scattered about. Trooper Jay Thomas said there are numerous vacant summer homes in the area.
"We have a massive search going on right now with multiple agencies trying to locate the shooter," Thomas said.
Police closed a 9-mile section of the interstate while the search was being conducted.
Thomas said people who live in the area should watch for anything suspicious and call police immediately if they see the suspect.
http://www.morganton.com/news/us/ap...cle_2d1de292-0bb5-55f4-b609-8e1bbc949d39.html



​


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

gapeach said:


> *If *he did indeed kill Officer Joseph Ponder he should be held accountable for his actions?:stars:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're trying to take away his rights as an American too? Is it because he's black?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> The "if" is there always. for example there are at least three men in Nashville that fit this guys description.... its entirely possible the man they have in custody is not the man that did the shooting. That why we have courts, judges, attorneys, and jurys to sort things out prior to an execution.


I am surprised at you, YH. The State police had the man's ID within minutes.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> The "if" is there always. for example there are at least three men in Nashville that fit this guys description.... its entirely possible the man they have in custody is not the man that did the shooting. That why we have courts, judges, attorneys, and jurys to sort things out prior to an execution.


But what are the odds one of those other 3 men who look like him would have been driving his car with his license plates and he is the one caught hiding in the woods? I've always been a fan of a special "caught in the act court" for cases where the criminal is guilty without a doubt.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

poppy said:


> But what are the odds one of those other 3 men who look like him would have been driving his car with his license plates and he is the one caught hiding in the woods? I've always been a fan of a special "caught in the act court" for cases where the criminal is guilty without a doubt.


What part of "innocent until proven guilty" don't you understand? Does the Constitution and Bill of Rights mean nothing to you?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> The "if" is there always. for example there are at least three men in Nashville that fit this guys description.... its entirely possible the man they have in custody is not the man that did the shooting. That why we have courts, judges, attorneys, and jurys to sort things out prior to an execution.


I am surprised at you, YH. The State police had the man's ID within minutes.


and you live in Kentucky. Why are you talking about Nashville?


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> So you're trying to take away his rights as an American too? Is it because he's black?


Yea, that's it. We're all racists. Never mind we would say the same thing about a white guy who did the same thing.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

poppy said:


> Yea, that's it. We're all racists. Never mind we would say the same thing about a white guy who did the same thing.


Well, as they say, if the shoe fits...


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

gapeach said:


> I am surprised at you, YH. The State police had the man's ID within minutes.


The state had "someones" ID within minutes. But whose? The shooters or the man that stole or borrowed the ID and car of the man now in custody? If it is proven this is indeed the man that did the shooting I will be more than happy to furnish the rope and kick the chair out from under him. But lets be durn sure we have the right man first. It is a wee bit early in the investigation for convictions and executions just yet.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

gapeach said:


> I am surprised at you, YH. The State police had the man's ID within minutes.
> 
> 
> and you live in Kentucky. Why are you talking about Nashville?


Interstate 24 goes to Nashville but it is a ways to the KY line. I've driven it several times but I don't remember where that mile marker is in KY.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Where is the sympathy for this young State Trooper who was shot down in the prime of his life, doing something so honorable as being a State Trooper? The training for State Troopers is a higher level even than regular policemen. He was out there on that dark highway last night just doing his job.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

poppy said:


> Interstate 24 goes to Nashville but it is a ways to the KY line. I've driven it several times but I don't remember where that mile marker is in KY.


The news did not say he was captured in Nashville, just the tv station there reporting. I guess we will find out soon.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

basketti said:


> Oh, I somehow doubt that GaPeach would have posted with such alacrity, had it been a white man who was suspected. She appears to take a certain glee in posting about anything that she thinks validates her prejudices.


Talk about convicting someone without any evidence. That is absurd and you know it. What sort of animal does it take of whatever color to shoot someone down in cold blood who is not threatening him?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

gapeach said:


> Where is the sympathy for this young State Trooper who was shot down in the prime of his life, doing something so honorable as being a State Trooper? The training for State Troopers is a higher level even than regular policemen. He was out there on that dark highway last night just doing his job.


I have endless sympathy for the state trooper, any law enforcement officer, and any human being who has their life ended by a senseless act of violence, and for their loved ones.

What I don't have is a lynchmob mentality. ARE you suggesting that we should LYNCH this man instead of following due process of the law?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

gapeach said:


> I am surprised at you, YH. The State police had the man's ID within minutes.
> 
> 
> and you live in Kentucky. Why are you talking about Nashville?


Hiway 24 runs right into nashville just a few miles south east of where the incident took place.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

gapeach said:


> The news did not say he was captured in Nashville, just the tv station there reporting. I guess we will find out soon.


Yea, I haven't heard where he was caught either. I figured it was near where the shooting happened since he fled on foot.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

basketti said:


> I have endless sympathy for the state trooper, any law enforcement officer, and any human being who has their life ended by a senseless act of violence, and for their loved ones.
> 
> What I don't have is a lynchmob mentality. ARE you suggesting that we should LYNCH this man instead of following due process of the law?


Plus it was immediately lynching a _black_ man...


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

gapeach said:


> Where is the sympathy for this young State Trooper who was shot down in the prime of his life, doing something so honorable as being a State Trooper? The training for State Troopers is a higher level even than regular policemen. He was out there on that dark highway last night just doing his job.


Yeppers, and my heart goes out to his loved ones. its a terrible loss for everyone. I have a feeling though that he would not be impressed with those who would lynch the first man to come along matching his killers description. As a member of law enforcement I am thinking he may well want to see justice done the correct way. Give the man a fair trial before we hang him.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

*Shooting Kills Kentucky Trooper on Force Less Than a Year
*
By The Associated Press
ABC NEWS

EDDYVILLE, Ky. &#8212; Sep 14, 2015

Trooper Joseph Cameron Ponder, 31, was conducting a traffic stop Sunday night around 10:20 p.m. on Interstate 24 when the driver fled, Kentucky State Police said in a news release.
*A chase ensued with the suspect stopping abruptly, causing the trooper's vehicle to "make contact" with the rear of the suspect's vehicle, the news release said.
The driver then fired several shots into Pond*er's police cruiser, hitting him several times. Ponder was taken to a hospital in Princeton, Kentucky, where he died shortly before midnight, the release said.
http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/kentucky-state-trooper-killed-shooting-suspect-sought-33739436


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

How very sad.
Was the Trooper married? Did he have kids?
I am glad they caught the dirt bag that murdered him.
RIP Trooper Ponder


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

poppy said:


> Yea, I haven't heard where he was caught either. I figured it was near where the shooting happened since he fled on foot.



http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/09/14/us-usa-crime-kentucky-idUSKCN0RE0R420150914
A suspect wanted in the fatal shooting of a Kentucky state trooper after a traffic stop and chase is in custody, a county official said on Monday.


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Give the man a fair trial before we hang him.


Totally agree, and the process should only take about an half hour. All for the cost of 1 new rope.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

The very,very sad thing to me is that the Trooper never had a chance to defend his life.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

*Troopers shoot, kill suspect in fatal shooting of Ky. trooper*


Trooper Ponder was a U.S. Navy veteran and native of Rineyville, KY. He graduated from the Kentucky State Police Training Academy in January 2015.
Shanks was from Missouri, an area close to Ferguson, Mo.


http://wishtv.com/2015/09/14/shooter-sought-after-kentucky-trooper-killed/


So they won't have to try him.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

It's horrible when anyone is killed and equally as horrible when someone in law enforcement is killed in the line of duty. 

I do prefer to see the bad guys receive their day in court before they're tried and convicted though.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

wr said:


> It's horrible when anyone is killed and equally as horrible when someone in law enforcement is killed in the line of duty.
> 
> I do prefer to see the bad guys receive their day in court before they're tried and convicted though.


It sounds like this guy didn't want a court date.....


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

TripleD said:


> It sounds like this guy didn't want a court date.....


Suicide by cop is also a relevant issue but I do see your point. If someone intends to shoot at someone known to be armed does have a tendency to reduce one's life expectancy.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

When someone executes a police man or woman there is no doubt that he is guilty.
It is good that it happened this way. None of the families will have to suffer through a trial.

This is Kentucky's first shooting of a state trooper since 1988.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

This is happening close enough to my part of ky that I know some of these places because of the back and forth travel between the local sports teams.

Two people died. Doesn't make me happy either way. Din',t know who was "more" wrong. Feel bad for them and their loved ones.

I really do hope that this does not become a hot button, latest media storm for the feeding frenzy for protests.

I've felt bad for the communities that have been torn apart with the riots, etc. I prayed for the people affected b this. But, I also prayed that there's no ugly destructive rioting.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

gapeach said:


> When someone executes a police man or woman there is no doubt that he is guilty.
> It is good that it happened this way. None of the families will have to suffer through a trial.
> 
> This is Kentucky's first shooting of a state trooper since 1988.


When someone executes ANYONE there is no doubt they are guilty. It is the determining of whether or not they did the executing that is the sticking point. 

I do agree that it is better that the perpetrator is killed this way if all the evidence shows he was the killer.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

gapeach said:


> When someone executes a police man or woman there is no doubt that he is guilty.
> It is good that it happened this way. None of the families will have to suffer through a trial.
> 
> This is Kentucky's first shooting of a state trooper since 1988.


If someone has executed an officer in the line of duty, they still warrant an investigation based on the fact that there does require a certain amount of proof to achieve a conviction but I also believe that killing an officer in the line of duty should be carry the stiffest penalties the law can provide.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

The shooter was captured within 9 miles of the murder.

In this case, the evidence is there and has been since it happened.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

*Ky. trooper fatally shot, suspect killed*

*The suspect was shot and killed when he refused to drop his weapon after an hours-long manhunt*

Today at 11:06 AM 9/14/2015

By Bruce Schreine
Associated Press


http://www.policeone.com/lodd/articles/9499481-Ky-trooper-fatally-shot-suspect-killed


So, he made his choice to die.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

gapeach said:


> The shooter was captured within 9 miles of the murder.
> 
> In this case, the evidence is there and has been since it happened.


In this case, it seems so but I interpreted your comment to be much broader. 

I think you probably agree with me but you're looking for some further meaning and all I'm suggesting is that your comment is broad and everyone is entitled to a trial. 

Saying someone is guilty is much different than being proven guilty and even in this case, the investigation does not end just because a suspect was shot. There will be a very thorough investigation to ensure there were no accomplices and verify that that person who was shot was in fact the same person who did shoot the police officer.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

wr said:


> In this case, it seems so but I interpreted your comment to be much broader.
> 
> I think you probably agree with me but you're looking for some further meaning and all I'm suggesting is that your comment is broad and everyone is entitled to a trial.
> 
> Saying someone is guilty is much different than being proven guilty and even in this case, the investigation does not end just because a suspect was shot. There will be a very thorough investigation to ensure there were no accomplices and verify that that person who was shot was in fact the same person who did shoot the police officer.


Yes, there is always an investigation and an inquest.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> What part of "innocent until proven guilty" don't you understand? Does the Constitution and Bill of Rights mean nothing to you?


The Constitution does not matter when I state my opinion. It only matters in the legal sense. I have every right to presume him guilt.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

http://www.wsmv.com/story/30021401/ky-trooper-shooting-suspect-killed-after-manhunt

ST. LOUIS, Mo. (KMOV.com) - A Florissant, Mo man accused of fatally shooting a Kentucky trooper Sunday night stole lottery tickets in St. Louis, according to police.
Police said Joseph Thomas Johnson-Shanks, 25, was seen on surveillance video stealing $900 worth of lottery tickets from the BP on Benham Road on May 18. Those tickets produced $385 worth of winnings, bringing the total stolen amount to $1,285. 
Police said Johnson-Shanks claimed the winning tickets in other stores. He was wanted for that stealing, and was not taken into custody. 


If he had been taken into custody, perhaps 2 lives would have been saved.
He also had an outstanding warrant for destruction of property and did not show up for court.


He had a woman and 2 children in the car with him last night.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

gapeach said:


> http://www.wsmv.com/story/30021401/ky-trooper-shooting-suspect-killed-after-manhunt
> 
> ST. LOUIS, Mo. (KMOV.com) - A Florissant, Mo man accused of fatally shooting a Kentucky trooper Sunday night stole lottery tickets in St. Louis, according to police.
> Police said Joseph Thomas Johnson-Shanks, 25, was seen on surveillance video stealing $900 worth of lottery tickets from the BP on Benham Road on May 18. Those tickets produced $385 worth of winnings, bringing the total stolen amount to $1,285.
> ...


Thanks for keeping us updated on these things. 

I see so many things contributing to this sort of thing and it is only going to get worse - unless someone with some integrity steps forward and does something - as in talk some sense.

Just wondering - what's with all these hyphenated names lately. I see it a lot in the Mexicans now - I know some say it's their mother's maiden name. I think that's the second time I've seen it for a black person. Is it so they can have multiple names and cause confusion.

I know in the Mexicans (illegals) they will use their names - the first of the hyphenated names, the hyphenated name, and only the second name of the hyphenated name as surnames.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

gapeach said:


> http://www.wsmv.com/story/30021401/ky-trooper-shooting-suspect-killed-after-manhunt
> 
> ST. LOUIS, Mo. (KMOV.com) - A Florissant, Mo man accused of fatally shooting a Kentucky trooper Sunday night stole lottery tickets in St. Louis, according to police.
> Police said Joseph Thomas Johnson-Shanks, 25, was seen on surveillance video stealing $900 worth of lottery tickets from the BP on Benham Road on May 18. Those tickets produced $385 worth of winnings, bringing the total stolen amount to $1,285.
> ...


Gapeach,

That's exactly the pattern of behavior that IMO would SIGNIFICANTLY lessen if our society would embrace ALL citizens freely having the right to open carry all over the place. There is simply fewer and fewer places left where people tempted to commit crimes are not emboldened to do so because they are well aware that the police are probably the only ones armed and are minutes away.

How many crimes including the ones he was probably not even known to commit by law enforcement would have been cut short had he felt he would possibly be stopped by multiple armed citizens?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

gibbsgirl said:


> Gapeach,
> 
> That's exactly the pattern of behavior that IMO would SIGNIFICANTLY lessen if our society would embrace ALL citizens freely having the right to open carry all over the place. There is simply fewer and fewer places left where people tempted to commit crimes are not emboldened to do so because they are well aware that the police are probably the only ones armed and are minutes away.
> 
> How many crimes including the ones he was probably not even known to commit by law enforcement would have been cut short had he felt he would possibly be stopped by multiple armed citizens?


I'm not sure about that gibbsgirl. I really would like to see policemen protected better. If the trooper had his bullet proof vest on, it may not have helped him because Shanks was shooting into the windshield and into the car too. He did really just execute him in cold blood. If the trooper saw the woman and children in the car, he would not have fired on them. It was dark and even if any others had stopped to help him, they likely would have been killed too.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

*Police kill North County man wanted in fatal shooting of Kentucky state trooper*


St Louis Post Dispatch
54 minutes ago â¢ From wire and staff reports

(excerpt)
St. Louis County police said Johnson-Shanks was arrested during a traffic stop April 10, 2013, on a drug violation in the 1600 block of Talisman Lane and issued a summons for "interfering with a police officer by flight." He was also issued a summons Aug. 10, 2014, police arrested him for "interfering with a police officer" and failure to appear from a previous charge of property damage.

A social media site that appears to be Johnson-Shanks' features a photo collage of Martin Luther King, Malcom X and Michael Brown. He reposted photos of memorial sites for Michael Brown and others killed by police, asking "Why is it taking so long to arrest those officers."

According to Kentucky State Police, Ponder was conducting a traffic stop at about 10:20 p.m. Sunday on Interstate 24 when the driver fled.
Read more: http://www.wsmv.com/story/30021401/...louis-area-killed-after-manhunt#ixzz3lkFPXQvL

n May of 2015, he was charged with a felony for allegedly stealing lottery tickets.

In August of 2014, he was arrested for failing to appear in court after being charged with destruction of property.

I wonder if that destruction of property was in Ferguson?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> So you're trying to take away his rights as an American too? Is it because he's black?


You sure use a wide race brush.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

gapeach said:


> I'm not sure about that gibbsgirl. I really would like to see policemen protected better. If the trooper had his bullet proof vest on, it may not have helped him because Shanks was shooting into the windshield and into the car too. He did really just execute him in cold blood. If the trooper saw the woman and children in the car, he would not have fired on them. It was dark and even if any others had stopped to help him, they likely would have been killed too.


When he shot at that cop, no I don't know that anyone would have been able to stop him from that level of craziness. My line of thought was that many criminals that will go out and fire on cops, well that's typically not their first encounter crossing the line into hurting others 

I was referring to the line of thought that many places that have significantly better gun carry laws (more carrying) have been found to have less overall criminal problems. Carjackings, robbery, even just assaults, etc people seem more deterred from "starting" trouble because others can protect themselves and others more readily until the cops can get there.

So, it sounds like he's made problems and committed multiple crimes before, at least some known ones he has been attached to. So, I think that mentality of crossing more and more lines that can lead some even to bigger crimes later like murdering a cop, is enabled by less folks being free to open carry without govt intrusion.

I wonder how many of his past crimes before shooting that cop may have been deterred from even happening if he's been in a situation where he felt he was risking too much by attempting to hurt others before he even crossed that cops path.

Hope I worded that OK, lol.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

gapeach said:


> *Ky. trooper fatally shot, suspect killed*
> 
> *The suspect was shot and killed when he refused to drop his weapon after an hours-long manhunt*
> 
> ...


There really is no rule of law in Mo any longer :umno: Should Mo. done their job that man would been locked up long ago and the key thrown away .

Now some will find to their determent Ky. or Tn. will not tolerate the stupidity a lot of other States do . Also they tolerate stupid a lot less as of today than they did yesterday :cowboy:


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

basketti said:


> When someone executes ANYONE there is no doubt they are guilty. It is the determining of whether or not they did the executing that is the sticking point.
> 
> I do agree that it is better that the perpetrator is killed this way if all the evidence shows he was the killer.


In this case, I sure hope there was video. It's a dead man's word against the police that he "refused to drop his weapon", after all. In light of all the high profile cases of young black men recently who came to a bad end after a police encounter, the police had better have solid evidence that he was posing a danger to them when they shot him. Even with video evidence, there will still be some who believe it was racially motivated, or that cops are just too violent/militarized, etc. Everybody loses when something like this happens, it just needs to be evidenced to minimize the damage.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Trixie said:


> Thanks for keeping us updated on these things.
> 
> I see so many things contributing to this sort of thing and it is only going to get worse - unless someone with some integrity steps forward and does something - as in talk some sense.
> 
> ...


Only white people are allowed to have hyphenated names now? And you know the only reason blacks and Mexicans could want a hyphenated name is to make it less likely to get caught when they commit a crime...... 

Sometimes I am just at a complete loss for words at the posts here.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> You sure use a wide race brush.



Are you reading the posts in this thread?????? IP is using a wide race brush? So far in just 3 pages I have learned anytime a black person shoots a cop it must be because he hates white people and BLM riled him up. Mexicans and Blacks are now using hyphenated names for nefarious purposes and lynch mobs should totally still be a thing. Did I miss anything? 


You know what's really the saddest thing of all? I was prepared to post my sympathy for the police officer and his family and just move on to the next topic. But as always any thread around here about a person of color got hijacked into the usual cesspool.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Someone at a "loss for words" wouldn't respond now would they??

How about sharing what it seems some people honestly don't know.

Latinos a lot of times use their mother's maiden name plus their father's last name. I have seen it both hyphenated and not. This has been the tradition in those cultures for a long time. 

There are more common Latin surnames than our Smith or Jones. This naming practice helps define one "Maria Gonzales" from the next, it is very practical in that regard. Plus I always thought it was more respectful to the mother's side of the family. 

I honestly don't know if the Latino tradition has influenced all the hyphenated names we see nowadays, or if they think they thought of if all by themselves!


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Patchouli said:


> Are you reading the posts in this thread?????? IP is using a wide race brush? So far in just 3 pages I have learned anytime a black person shoots a cop it must be because he hates white people and BLM riled him up. Mexicans and Blacks are now using hyphenated names for nefarious purposes and lynch mobs should totally still be a thing. Did I miss anything?
> 
> 
> You know what's really the saddest thing of all? I was prepared to post my sympathy for the police officer and his family and just move on to the next topic. But as always any thread around here about a person of color got hijacked into the usual cesspool.


How is that someone who has a criminal background of multiple past arrests who executes a State Trooper, who was grad of a Kentucky University(I have no knowledge of whether he was ROTC or not) but went into the Navy, after his tours of duty, he went into the State of KY Highway Patrol Academy and has been 8 months into his career as a state trooper.....how did that person of any color get *hijacked *into a cesspool except of his *own free will* to try to get away from a traffic stop, and executing the cop??? The Trooper never pulled a gun on the shooter.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

MO_cows said:


> Someone at a "loss for words" wouldn't respond now would they??
> 
> How about sharing what it seems some people honestly don't know.
> 
> ...



Well, I live in Texas where we don't have many Mexicans - so what do I know.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> Did I miss anything?
> l.


Oh, compassion, restraint, understanding, tolerance, reasoning, etc.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Patchouli*
> _Are you reading the posts in this thread?????? IP is using a wide race brush? So far in just 3 pages I have learned anytime a black person shoots a cop it must be because he hates white people and BLM riled him up. Mexicans and Blacks are now using hyphenated names for nefarious purposes and lynch mobs should totally still be a thing. Did I miss anything? _
> _
> 
> You know what's really the saddest thing of all? I was prepared to post my sympathy for the police officer and his family and just move on to the next topic. But as always any thread around here about a person of color got hijacked into the usual cesspool._





gapeach said:


> How is that someone who has a criminal background of multiple past arrests who executes a State Trooper, who was grad of a Kentucky University(I have no knowledge of whether he was ROTC or not) but went into the Navy, after his tours of duty, he went into the State of KY Highway Patrol Academy and has been 8 months into his career as a state trooper.....how did that person of any color get *hijacked *into a cesspool except of his *own free will* to try to get away from a traffic stop, and executing the cop??? The Trooper never pulled a gun on the shooter.


The thread got hijacked not the shooter. 

This guy appears to have been a career criminal looking to go out in a blaze of glory. Or maybe he was hopped up on something. But one thing we don't have even the faintest hint of so far is that he was part of BLM or he was riled up by their rhetoric. But amongst all the other mind boggling leaps in this thread that appears to be the most popular one.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

*Kentucky Trooper Shot Dead; Killer Reportedly a Ferguson Protester*

by Ian Tuttle September 14, 2015 1:28 PM @iptuttle The Washington Post reports: The man accused of fatally shooting a rookie Kentucky State Police trooper Sunday night has been shot and killed, according to authorities. Kentucky State Police Sgt. Michael Webb told The Washington Post that Joseph Thomas Johnson-Shanks, 25 &#8212; who was armed &#8212; was captured around 7 a.m. Monday, about eight hours after he allegedly shot and killed Trooper Joseph Cameron Ponder during a car chase in western Kentucky. Troopers gave Johnson-Shanks commands to drop his weapon; when he refused and aimed his weapon at them, Webb said, one of the troopers &#8212; later identified as a member of the State Police Special Response Team &#8212; &#8220;engaged&#8221; Johnson-Shanks and shot him. Johnson-Shanks was transported to a nearby medical facility, where he died from his injuries, Webb said. Ponder, the 31-year-old trooper, died hours earlier following a traffic stop, which turned into a police chase. Johnson-Shanks appears to be behind the Facebook profile* &#8220;Jay MileHigh.&#8221; *The user posted photos from the *Ferguson protests and from Michael Brown&#8217;s funeral, and the profile&#8217;s cover photo shows Michael Brown alongside Martin Luther King Jr. and Malcolm X.* According to online records, Johnson-Shanks had been arrested twice: in January 2014, for destruction of property; and in August 2014, for interfering with a police officer. Johnson-Shanks&#8217;s listed address is in Florissant, Mo., next door to Ferguson, and the date of his arrest &#8212; August 11 &#8212; coincides with the riots that broke out following the shooting death of Michael Brown; &#8220;interfering with a police officer&#8221; was a common charge during the protests.

Read more at: http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/kentucky-police-officer-shooting-ferguson-protester-ian-tuttle





It is good to know that this creep has met his end but many sympathies and condolences to Trooper Ponders family. Nothing can really help them in these hours of grief but we all do appreciate this son, brother, sister, family member who was representing our State Troopers all over our country.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

where I want to said:


> Oh, compassion, restraint, understanding, tolerance, reasoning, etc.


Really? Quote me one post with that. In this thread.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

gapeach said:


> *Kentucky Trooper Shot Dead; Killer Reportedly a Ferguson Protester*
> 
> by Ian Tuttle September 14, 2015 1:28 PM @iptuttle The Washington Post reports: The man accused of fatally shooting a rookie Kentucky State Police trooper Sunday night has been shot and killed, according to authorities. Kentucky State Police Sgt. Michael Webb told The Washington Post that Joseph Thomas Johnson-Shanks, 25 â who was armed â was captured around 7 a.m. Monday, about eight hours after he allegedly shot and killed Trooper Joseph Cameron Ponder during a car chase in western Kentucky. Troopers gave Johnson-Shanks commands to drop his weapon; when he refused and aimed his weapon at them, Webb said, one of the troopers â later identified as a member of the State Police Special Response Team â âengagedâ Johnson-Shanks and shot him. Johnson-Shanks was transported to a nearby medical facility, where he died from his injuries, Webb said. Ponder, the 31-year-old trooper, died hours earlier following a traffic stop, which turned into a police chase. Johnson-Shanks appears to be behind the Facebook profile âJay MileHigh.â The user posted photos from the Ferguson protests and from Michael Brownâs funeral, and the profileâs cover photo shows Michael Brown alongside Martin Luther King Jr. and Malcolm X. According to online records, Johnson-Shanks had been arrested twice: in January 2014, for destruction of property; and in August 2014, for interfering with a police officer. Johnson-Shanksâs listed address is in Florissant, Mo., next door to Ferguson, and the date of his arrest â August 11 â coincides with the riots that broke out following the shooting death of Michael Brown; âinterfering with a police officerâ was a common charge during the protests.
> 
> ...


Long on claims/allegations and short on proof. Typical.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> Really? Quote me one post with that. In this thread.


Pretty little but why not give it a try? Instead of aggressively berating a person of racism for suspecting the motives of hyphenating names, explain the Hispanic customs of using mother's maiden names or that it has become common in marriages when a person doesn't want to abandon their maiden name. 
It might be more useful than accusations when the person simply might not know.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> Are you reading the posts in this thread?????? IP is using a wide race brush? So far in just 3 pages I have learned anytime a black person shoots a cop it must be because he hates white people and BLM riled him up. Mexicans and Blacks are now using hyphenated names for nefarious purposes and lynch mobs should totally still be a thing. Did I miss anything?
> 
> 
> You know what's really the saddest thing of all? I was prepared to post my sympathy for the police officer and his family and just move on to the next topic. But as always any thread around here about a person of color got hijacked into the usual cesspool.



If there are protests, with words of violence, and media coverage everywhere, and even worse, support from some of the public, then, when the words of violence appear to be coming true, it is only to be expected that, well, the protesters might be believed.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

It will be interesting to hear what really happened with him. I broke my own rule and assumed from your posts here that the guy was a career criminal. It would appear that too is false. Why am I shocked? Instead the reality is he has only been arrested twice in his life and those arrests appear to be connected with what happened in Ferguson. 

It makes no sense that a man traveling with 2 women and 2 children would do what he did. I will be curious to hear more about him. 

I do feel sincerely sorry for Trooper Ponder and his family. He seems to have gone above and beyond to help these people and to be gunned down like this is shocking and appalling and horrific. I don't understand what happened.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

where I want to said:


> Pretty little but why not give it a try? Instead of aggressively berating a person of racism for suspecting the motives of hyphenating names, explain the Hispanic customs of using mother's maiden names or that it has become common in marriages when a person doesn't want to abandon their maiden name.
> It might be more useful than accusations when the person simply might not know.


Um she said herself she is from Texas and she knows plenty of Mexicans.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> Are you reading the posts in this thread?????? IP is using a wide race brush? So far in just 3 pages *I have learned anytime a black person shoots a cop it must be because he hates white people and BLM riled him up. *Mexicans and Blacks are now using hyphenated names for nefarious purposes and lynch mobs should totally still be a thing. Did I miss anything?
> 
> 
> You know what's really the saddest thing of all? I was prepared to post my sympathy for the police officer and his family and just move on to the next topic. But as always any thread around here about a person of color got hijacked into the usual cesspool.


Which post???


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Long on claims/allegations and short on proof. Typical.



I really don't care what you think are correct or authentic sources. The whole thing is that it is what it is. This guy who shot the trooper is a criminal. If he wasn't he would not have run, been jammed in with the trooper's car. The poor trooper never had a chance. He was a sitting duck. Why do you guys try to defend criminals????? It makes no sense. All of this info will come out. He has more charges. It is early in the case. This shooter's Facebook profile was full of all of his pictures of Michael Brown's funeral. I looked at them. He had a shrine. I hate having to communicate with you and your MS at all. There are plenty of liberals on this board who are really nice people that anybody can have a conversation with.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> Um she said herself she is from Texas and she knows plenty of Mexicans.


That was after your accusatory post.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

gapeach said:


> I really don't care what you think are correct or authentic sources. The whole thing is that it is what it is. This guy who shot the trooper is a criminal. If he wasn't he would not have run, been jammed in with the trooper's car. The poor trooper never had a chance. He was a sitting duck. Why do you guys try to defend criminals????? It makes no sense. All of this info will come out. He has more charges. It is early in the case. This shooter's Facebook profile was full of all of his pictures of Michael Brown's funeral. I looked at them. He had a shrine. I hate having to communicate with you and your MS at all. There are plenty of liberals on this board who are really nice people that anybody can have a conversation with.


I don't think anyone is defending a criminal and I think everyone agrees that if one shoots at law enforcement, there's a good change one will ultimately die. 

The article seems to suggest that the Facebook profile mentioned is not in his name so it's hard at this time to be sure he started it and it does seem that after every tragedy, someone seems to find the time to create ugly or intimidating profiles. 

A friend's son died in an rig accident last winter and he was a decent young man who too his job, his fiance and his life fairly seriously and shortly after his death, someone was happy to put up a profile about his drinking, drugging on the job and hard partying ways, for no other reason to damage someone's reputation. 

It may turn out that police do find that this person did set up this profile but we may also find out that like so many others, someone used a tragedy to further an agenda and when we pass it off as fact, we are complicit in spreading a lie and in this case, a young officer and his family deserve the truth.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

The Good Thing is:

THIS is what a "murder" looks like!
What a "murder" is NOT is ... virtually everything BLM has called a "murder" up to this point! 

This is a real murder that is an execution committed by a Black Lives Matter follower and Member who was a supporter of Michael Brown who was a thug same as this murderer!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

gapeach said:


> I really don't care what you think are correct or authentic sources. The whole thing is that it is what it is. This guy who shot the trooper is a criminal. If he wasn't he would not have run, been jammed in with the trooper's car. The poor trooper never had a chance. He was a sitting duck. Why do you guys try to defend criminals????? It makes no sense. All of this info will come out. He has more charges. It is early in the case. This shooter's Facebook profile was full of all of his pictures of Michael Brown's funeral. I looked at them. He had a shrine. I hate having to communicate with you and your MS at all. There are plenty of liberals on this board who are really nice people that anybody can have a conversation with.


awww, Peach. Loosers protect loosers because that is the yardstick they judge others and everything by. Hate, anger, frustration ect. Don't worry about it, if you can't look at it from their angle. People actualy study for lifetimes why these kind of people think the way they do, but still it's always a sick mystery that you should be glad you don't understand. Stay kind and sweet it's made you a great person so far! Lets just hope people evolve away from being animals that do what they do for selfish reasons.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

gapeach said:


> I really don't care what you think are correct or authentic sources. The whole thing is that it is what it is. This guy who shot the trooper is a criminal. If he wasn't he would not have run, been jammed in with the trooper's car. The poor trooper never had a chance. He was a sitting duck. Why do you guys try to defend criminals????? It makes no sense. All of this info will come out. He has more charges. It is early in the case. This shooter's Facebook profile was full of all of his pictures of Michael Brown's funeral. I looked at them. He had a shrine. I hate having to communicate with you and your MS at all. There are plenty of liberals on this board who are really nice people that anybody can have a conversation with.


*Your* link indicates the Facebook page is _appears_ to be the shooters. If you don't want to at least _appear_ to be credible that's fine. I'd be embarrassed to post unsubstantiated information as fact, but that's me. 

It just sounds like you want there to be a link between the shootings and BLM. Why is that? My opinion is it's because it's a black organization.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

wr said:


> I don't think anyone is defending a criminal and I think everyone agrees that if one shoots at law enforcement, there's a good change one will ultimately die.
> 
> The article seems to suggest that the Facebook profile mentioned is not in his name so it's hard at this time to be sure he started it and it does seem that after every tragedy, someone seems to find the time to create ugly or intimidating profiles.
> 
> ...


wr. I think you are trying to be fair but there is a lot more to this than the profile of this young man like the attacks of yesterday, last night and today.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

where I want to said:


> If there are protests, with words of violence, and media coverage everywhere, and even worse, support from some of the public, then, when the words of violence appear to be coming true, it is only to be expected that, well, the protesters might be believed.


I would totally give them the benefit of the doubt on that if in previous threads they hadn't been 100% against the idea that the inflammatory words and TV shows of conservatives had riled up shooters who had shot police or attacked companies that were reported to be evil.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> It will be interesting to hear what really happened with him. I broke my own rule and assumed from your posts here that the guy was a career criminal. It would appear that too is false. Why am I shocked? Instead the reality is he has only been arrested twice in his life and those arrests appear to be connected with what happened in Ferguson.
> 
> It makes no sense that a man traveling with 2 women and 2 children would do what he did. I will be curious to hear more about him.
> 
> I do feel sincerely sorry for Trooper Ponder and his family. He seems to have gone above and beyond to help these people and to be gunned down like this is shocking and appalling and horrific. I don't understand what happened.


The Trooper being relative new at the job not understanding the hazards of a traffic stop may of contributed to his early demise too. From the report the officer didn't have complete info .on the driver either or he would of took more precautions followed by an arrest on the first stop.

Even that cop was in the process of finding the whole bunch a FREE motel for the night ,so as they could find a legal driver to continue their trip . When the driver decided to flee instead . 

Some get started on their career of crime later in life in some states those careers last longer .Ky is not the best state to expand ones career in by shooting any cop. :cowboy:



Now one of the women in the car has also now been charged and returned to Ky .May she get her day in court with a good Ky. jury :cowboy:


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

gapeach said:


> wr. I think you are trying to be fair but there is a lot more to this than the profile of this young man.


I am being fair because a proper and full investigation will lead where it leads but the folks that have the inside edge on information are busy conducting an investigation and the media has no more answers than you or I do and they like to dig holes wherever they can find them.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I guess it is me here against the mod squad here and the mod and I will find out who my friends that I have had here for the last 4 yrs are. If I am kicked out, I do appreciate all the good friendships that I have had here. If I am not, I can tell you that I am honest in my opinions and if you choose not to back me I am ok with that too. I have enjoyed my last 4 yrs here with you guys and whatever...........


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

gapeach said:


> I guess it is me here against the mod squad here and the mod and I will find out who my friends that I have had here for the last 4 yrs are. If I am kicked out, I do appreciate all the good friendships that I have had here. If I am not, I can tell you that I am honest in my opinions and if you choose not to back me I am ok with that too. I have enjoyed my last 4 yrs here with you guys and whatever...........


Aren't you just being a smidge over dramatic?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Not at all.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

where I want to said:


> Pretty little but why not give it a try? Instead of aggressively berating a person of racism for suspecting the motives of hyphenating names, explain the Hispanic customs of using mother's maiden names or that it has become common in marriages when a person doesn't want to abandon their maiden name.
> It might be more useful than accusations when the person simply might not know.


Thanks - 

The fact is I have lived in Texas for all my 74 years, except for some nice trips outside of it.

I have known Mexicans all my live, had them for doctors, are family members, my husband was raised in the Mexican culture.

When the trickle of illegals first start coming over, my husband was the white man in the area who spoke Spanish. There was one professional, but he was having nothing to do with them. 

My husband helped them at the PO, with the police, get medicene, etc. So, we have known many and for a very long time.

It is a fairly new thing for them to use hyphenated names. I realize where they get the names - but it is a fairly recent thing. Also, I had never noticed a black person doing that - but lately have seen two.

It wasn't too uncommon for the 'aristocracy' in Mexico to do this, but for the common folks, it is fairly new.

Since it is true, illegals have been caught using various names to get welfare, etc., it isn't too hard to think maybe a hyphenated name may help.

Actually, I've seen them carrying up to 6 social security cards - 

So, I know what I know - and I just didn't want to take the bait.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Did any one notice besides me the striking resemblance between this alleged shooter and the son Obama never had!? It's uncanny!


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Did any one notice besides me the striking resemblance between this alleged shooter and the son Obama never had!? It's uncanny!



You're bad!!!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> You know what's really the saddest thing of all? I was prepared to post my sympathy for the police officer and his family and just move on to the next topic. But as always any thread around here about a person of color got hijacked into the usual cesspool.


As always, anybody who shoots a cop gets defended by all the cop haters here.
Happens every time, and it won't change.
So much hatred coming from the usual pack.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> As always, anybody who shoots a cop gets defended by all the cop haters here.
> Happens every time, and it won't change.
> So much hatred coming from the usual pack.


Complete rubbish. Happens every time, and it won't change.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Complete rubbish. Happens every time, and it won't change.


Rubbish my eye.
Just because you disagree with us about BLM being at least partly responsible, you do not get to call us racist.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Rubbish my eye.
> Just because you disagree with us about BLM being at least partly responsible, you do not get to call us racist.


Please point out where anyone has defended a cop killer. Thanks. Oh, and if you can't, it's rubbish. 

Racist? I've _called_ no one a racist. Do I _think_ there are racists here? Oh, yes, I do.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> Please point out where anyone has defended a cop killer. Thanks. Oh, and if you can't, it's rubbish.
> 
> Racist? I've _called_ no one a racist. Do I _think_ there are racists here? Oh, yes, I do.


I used to be a racist... But I blew my engine and can't race no more. :Bawling:


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Please point out where anyone has defended a cop killer. Thanks. Oh, and if you can't, it's rubbish.
> 
> Racist? I've _called_ no one a racist. Do I _think_ there are racists here? Oh, yes, I do.





Irish Pixie said:


> Plus it was immediately lynching a _black_ man...





Irish Pixie said:


> Oh. I didn't realize that Mr. Shanks has already been tried? What about his rights as an American citizen? Are you trying to take them away because of his color?





Irish Pixie said:


> Just to be clear, Joseph Johnson Shanks is being linked to Black Lives Matter simply because he is black?
> 
> _If_ he did indeed kill Officer Joseph Ponder he should be held accountable for his actions.





Irish Pixie said:


> So you're trying to take away his rights as an American too? Is it because he's black?


Yeah, you are calling people racist.
Nobody but you said it was because he's black.
Maybe it's you who is racist?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Trixie said:


> Thanks -
> 
> The fact is I have lived in Texas for all my 74 years, except for some nice trips outside of it.
> 
> ...


Keep on not takin the bait, Trixie. BTW, we are the same age. I will be 75 in December!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Yeah, you are calling people racist.
> Nobody but you said it was because he's black.
> Maybe it's you who is racist?


Where did I call anyone a racist? I asked a bunch of questions that went unanswered, but I never called anyone a racist. I sure do think there are a bunch here tho. 

Yup, it's probably me that is racist... 

You've given up on the "defending cop killers"? Rubbish.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Where did I call anyone a racist? I asked a bunch of questions that went answered, but I never called anyone a racist. I sure do think there are a bunch here tho.
> 
> You've given up on the "defending cop killers"? Rubbish.


Rubbish


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

where I want to said:


> If there are protests, with words of violence, and media coverage everywhere, and even worse, support from some of the public, then, when the words of violence appear to be coming true, it is only to be expected that, well, the protesters might be believed.


Will you explain to me what this comment really means? Just a short version? tu.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

gapeach said:


> Will you explain to me what this comment really means? Just a short version? tu.


nm/ I think I understand what yu are sayin.....I just had to think about it a little while.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> Rubbish my eye.
> Just because you disagree with us about BLM being at least partly responsible, you do not get to call us racist.


I didn't see anyone "disagree"
I do recall someone asking if there was any proof of a connection to BLM other than he was black, but that was ignored, and twisted into "defending" somehow.



> Just to be clear, Joseph Johnson Shanks is being linked to Black Lives Matter simply because he is black?
> 
> If he did indeed kill Officer Joseph Ponder he should be held accountable for his actions.





> So much *hatred* coming from the usual pack.


On this we agree totally


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

gapeach said:


> Will you explain to me what this comment really means? Just a short version? tu.



Word salad. It's whats for dinner.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

gapeach said:


> The Good Thing is:
> 
> THIS is what a "murder" looks like!
> What a "murder" is NOT is ... virtually everything BLM has called a "murder" up to this point!
> ...


That's as credible as when you posted the "shooter has been captured" when he really hadn't.

Why not just wait for some real *confirmed *facts instead of getting all riled up and jumping on everyone who doesn't join the lynch mob?

They'll have it sorted out in a day or two


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's as credible as when you posted the "shooter has been captured" when he really hadn't.
> 
> Why not just wait for some real *confirmed *facts instead of getting all riled up and jumping on everyone who doesn't join the lynch mob?
> 
> They'll have it sorted out in a day or two


Joseph Johnson-Shanks, the suspect accused of shooting and killing a Kentucky State Trooper, may have left a message minutes before he was apprehended and shot by police.
*MORE*


<li class="wnItem feature link priority-1 odd odd22 last featureSS">*Channel 4 I-Team*


The Channel 4 I-team investigates corruption, misuse of taxpayer dollars, criminal activities, scams and dangers to the Middle Tennessee region.More




Johnson-Shanks, 25, recorded a short Snapchat video after he shot and killed Trooper Joseph Ponder after a traffic stop on Interstate 40 in Lyon County, KY.
In the video, which lasted less than 10 seconds, the suspect said his last goodbyes.
âIf I donât see anybody anymore, I love all yâall,â Johnson-Shanks said on the recording. âI did something I didnât mean to. Iâm gonna regret it.â
A spokesman for Kentucky State Police verified the man in the video as Johnson-Shanks. 
The Channel 4 I-Team found the clip circulating among Johnson-Shanksâ friends and family.
It is not known when or where the suspect filmed the video. Investigators found Johnson-Shanks in a wooded area this morning. Troopers opened fire, ultimately killing Johnson-Shanks.
âShortly before 7 a.m. this morning the suspect was located in a wooded area approximately a mile from the interstate,â said Kentucky State Police spokesman Jay Thomas.
The Channel 4 I-Team also discovered a Facebook page investigators said belonged to Johnson-Shanks.
Photos on the page feature Martin Luther King Jr., Malcolm X and Michael Brown, the unarmed teen killed by a Ferguson, MO, police officer last year.
Police said Johnson-Shanks lived in Florissant, MO, less than four miles from Ferguson.
After Brownâs death, the city erupted in riots and marches, and it looks like Johnson-Shanks was there.
Pictures show the man alongside law enforcement officers. Another captures a glimpse inside Brownâs memorial service.
More recently, Johnson-Shanks was wanted in St. Louis County.
St. Louis County Police said he stole lottery tickets from a gas station in May. With winnings included, the tickets he stole amounted to more than $1200. 
In 2013, police arrested Johnson-Shanks for a drug violation during a traffic stop. Then in 2014, police arrested him for failing to appear in court. The charges he faced included interfering with a police officer and property damage.
Channel 4 attempted to contact several of Johnson-Shankâs friends and family to get a better picture of who he was. They did not return our calls.
_Copyright 2015 WSMV (Meredith Corporation). All rights reserved._


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

It seems it was all planned.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> The Channel 4 I-Team also discovered a Facebook page *investigators said* belonged to Johnson-Shanks.





> it *looks like* Johnson-Shanks was there.


Isn't that the same one referenced earlier that used a different name, and didn't have *his *picture?

You posted a report before where they *said* he was "captured", but that wasn't true either
You said:


> It seems it was all planned.


That was right after you posted his own words that say it *wasn't* planned:



> &#8220;If I don&#8217;t see anybody anymore, I love all y&#8217;all,&#8221; Johnson-Shanks said on the recording. &#8220;*I did something I didn&#8217;t mean to*. I&#8217;m gonna regret it.&#8221;


See why it's best to be patient?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I know a lot of you guys don't like me but I do try to get to the bottom of things just like this young Trooper's murder today. I do take these kind of things to heart because I have 2 sons and 3 grandsons. I did work in a police and Highway patrol academy too for 2 years. I love the police for the most part. Several members of my family are or were policemen. I thing for the most part that they all do the best that they can to protect us.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's as credible as when you posted the "shooter has been captured" when he really hadn't.
> 
> Why not just wait for some real *confirmed *facts instead of getting all riled up and jumping on everyone who doesn't join the lynch mob?
> 
> They'll have it sorted out in a day or two


I do believe he has indeed been "captured", those lead fences can be a bugger to climb over.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Isn't that the same one referenced earlier that used a different name, and didn't have *his *picture?
> 
> You posted a report before where they *said* he was "captured", but that wasn't true either
> You said:
> ...


Bearfootfarm, I will have to say that I am really disappointed in you. Nothing else to add

Irish Pixie and the rest of you, I really don't care and did not expect anything else


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

gapeach said:


> I know a lot of you guys don't like me but I do try to get to the bottom of things just like this young Trooper's murder today. I do take these kind of things to heart because I have 2 sons and 3 grandsons. I did work in a police and Highway patrol academy too for 2 years. I love the police for the most part. Several members of my family are or were policemen. I thing for the most part that they all do the best that they can to protect us.


I'm supportive of and grateful to most police officers too. My cousin is a homicide detective in a major US city. 
But I don't jump to conclusions, don't assume that just because someone is a cop, they are benign to all people and I look for reputable and reasonable sources. And I don't believe someone should be treated as guilty till they are convicted.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Black Lives Matter?

To who?

Certainly not blacks, since blacks are killing other blacks at a much higher rate than other races are killing people.

Certainly not the Black Lives Matter organization, since they only seem to be worried about black lives when the black is killed by someone of another race - preferrably a white police officer.

OTOH, why are the white cops there in the first place? Maybe Rudy had it right when he said, _"The white police officers wouldn't be there if you weren't killing each other."_

Maybe the only reason black lives matter, is that they matter to the Sharptons of the world, who can blather on to ignorant, and fleece them of their money while telling them how much of a difference they are making in the pursuit of Truth, Justice and Civil Rights. Well, at least as long as the Sharptons of the world are actually on the scene bloviating, while their travel agents are booking the next flight to the next "Civil Rights travesty".

And maybe one certain black life mattered to a whole posse of Kentucky cops. It mattered to the extent they could track it down, find it and kill it. At least the man helped them in their quest to save the good people of Kentucky some money, and let the cops be judge, jury and executioner.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Awwww cmon girls, can't we all just get along? What would y'all's mommas say if they saw they way y'all behavin? :buds:


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

No! Sorry but no! And you are as bad as the rest of them! You are a real disappointment.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> As always, anybody who shoots a cop gets defended by all the cop haters here.
> Happens every time, and it won't change.
> So much hatred coming from the usual pack.



Hello! Find me the post please where anyone defended him. Hasn't happened. Must be another one of those alternate universe glitches......


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

gapeach said:


> It seems it was all planned.


What? How do you get it was all planned from the quote you just posted?


> Johnson-Shanks, 25, recorded a short Snapchat video after he shot and killed Trooper Joseph Ponder after a traffic stop on Interstate 40 in Lyon County, KY.
> In the video, which lasted less than 10 seconds, the suspect said his last goodbyes.
> âIf I donât see anybody anymore, I love all yâall,â Johnson-Shanks said on the recording. â*I did something I didnât mean to. Iâm gonna regret it.*â


:spinsmiley:


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

You have to let it go,  Patchouli









He musta had a plan.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

I genuinely have nothing against anyone here. If I call you out on a source or a post that I think isn't true it isn't personal at all. It's just about the facts.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Not goin into it anymore, I am sick of it. It was a sicko plan from the
beginning.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

gapeach said:


> You have to let it go,  Patchouli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's weird I didn't know you could tag people. How did you do that?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

gapeach said:


> Not goin into it anymore, I am sick of it. It was a sicko plan from the
> beginning.



From everything I have read about him I really think it happened as a spur of the moment thing. If you have a link to something else I would be happy to read it. Like I said before the whole thing is just weird to me. I don't doubt he did it I just can't understand why.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I have performed moderation of violations of HT posted content limits on this thread and temporarily closed the thread to allow the other moderators to review it to this point to weigh if additional moderation action is called for.

Please keep in mind that continuing flame wars of a closed thread may result in additional moderation actions.


----------

